# New roadie convert - Cannondale CAAD9-7 2009!



## armanix69 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey everyone!

I've been riding for about a week and I converted from a week old Trek 7.3FX Hybrid to a Cannondale CAAD9-7 yesterday! I must say that I am alot happier, not to say that the Trek was not a good bike, it was fun to ride. But this roadbike is miles ahead in comfort (REALLY!) and speed. 

My issue now is, I got an extremely good deal on the bike that I want to use my savings to upgrade some components. The bike was $809 at my LBS and I figured the money I saved instead of buying the CAAD9-5 I could pick up a good used/new set of Shimono 105/Ultegra or SRAM Rival components to upgrade with. I was wondering, if I upgrade the shifters, r/f derailers, chain, cassette, do I need to upgrade the bottom bracket, wheel hub, crankset and wheels? In essence, if I upgrade some components, to what extent do I need to upgrade the group? 

Also, it seems as if all the parts I want are 10-speed and from my knowledge my bike is a 9 speed. If I buy the 10-speed parts, will it fit the bike? Are the spacings different? What do I need to look out for? Is it pretty much plug and play?

I rode the 9-5 and true, it was a little smoother than then 9-7 in terms of shifting and ride (because of better tires?) Will the select components make it ride in similar fashion to the 9-5? I'm not entirely serious about racing yet so I don't want to spend a lot on upgrades but I feel possibly 400 dollars on upgrades would suffice. I'm still trying to figure out the nuances of bike parts like the different numbers in the components (ie. 59x34) But I'm reading sheldon brown's site to enlighten myself. 

Sorry I have so many questions, I'm a noobie (excited one though!) Thanks in advance for all of your comments! I'm looking forward to them! :thumbsup:


----------



## clnr (Jun 16, 2008)

SRAM and Shimano are compatible besides shifters and rear derailleurs. Everything else works just fine. 

I have Shimano shifters, front and rear derailleurs, brakes and chain and SRAM crankset and cassett. Works like a charm!


----------



## ainsy (Aug 24, 2008)

$400

Saddle and tyres and save the difference for a decent set of wheels.

I bought a CADD9 7 as a training bike interstate because i run campag on my regular ride.

Enjoy!


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Upgrade those boat anchor C3/CXP22 wheels first. I went with the Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheelset/Michelin Pro3 Race setup and the bike lost almost two pounds! In fact the bike is so fast even with the Tiagra Sora group...I can live with them until I go full Dura Ace next month. 

The Ksyrium wheels look as fast as they go too. Do the wheels first for that poop-eating grin...on the very first tuen of the cranks!


----------



## armanix69 (Aug 7, 2009)

sweeet, just parted my component group for $300 and bought a SRAM Rival 2009 Full Group for $676 shipped! That's only $376 for a component group upgrade! I'm so delighted!

I think I will upgrade wheels next!


----------



## 2cans (Aug 25, 2008)

sweet deal man. pics man !


----------



## rangerdavid (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome to the addiction!!! ride it like you stole it!!




 

RD


----------

